# Blog Hosting Script



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

Does anyone know of a Blog Hosting Script that I could install on my site, and all people to sign up for a free blog on my site? I tried www.scriptme.com However, the creator if this script has very bad grammer and has a lot of spelling errors throughout the scripts that it looks like a very poor blog hosting script. I really thought this script was very useful and neat, however, I do not like using it on my site, allowing visitors to be pushed away by the bad grammer errors and spelling mistakes. So if anyone has any ideas on how I can host a Blogging service through my site, using a similar script like scriptme's....I would appreciate any input.

Thanks,
Laura
lauras-webdesigns.net


----------



## Tala (Jan 14, 2005)

webdiva said:


> Does anyone know of a Blog Hosting Script that I could install on my site, and all people to sign up for a free blog on my site? I tried scriptme. However, the creator of this script has very bad grammer and has a lot of spelling errors throughout the scripts that it looks like a very poor blog hosting script. I really thought this script was very useful and neat, however, I do not like using it on my site, allowing visitors to be pushed away by the bad grammer errors and spelling mistakes. So if anyone has any ideas on how I can host a Blogging service through my site, using a similar script like scriptme's....I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura
> lauras-webdesigns.net


I can't get the blasted thing to add new users. The spelling and grammar and so forth I don't mind editing, but how do I get the script to let me add new users? (I've already chmodded 777 the user directory like the readme says to do...still no good. Help)


----------



## webligo (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi there,

We offer a PHP based blog hosting script called BlogHoster which allows you to create a weblog hosting service. See our site BlogHoster.net.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.movabletype.org


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

if you have a host w/ fantasico installed, just use the blog scripts that come with fantasico.  -cnelson.


----------



## xangoz (Jan 25, 2005)

No! The Fantasticos' blogs are for individual use!! And if you'd taken any notice you'd know that. Sorry to be rude but I was looking for a script like this for months and receiving these same stupid answers.

YES I've found one for you and it's free. Now it looks a little funky (crap lol) but it is very good blog community (similar to Livejournal) and is very easy to template.

For some reason I'm not allowed to post links (you're lucky - for a second I thought _oh well_ and left. here you go:

sevengraff d-o-t c-o-m
obviously replace d-o-t with . and c-o-m with .....

It's called Newlife Blogger and I think there is a new version comming out soon!


----------



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Thanks for the link! I was wondering why people were telling me to use Movabletype..and preinstalled ones on Fantistico, cause obviously they are one user blogs, and not what I was asking for!

I just check out the site you gave me, do you use it as well? If so can you link me to where you have yours up and running so I can take a look at it in action?

Thanks

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

webdiva said:


> I tried www.scriptme.com However, the creator if this script has very bad grammer and has a lot of spelling errors throughout the scripts


Grammar


----------



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

Your point? Funny how you didn't catch that when you first replied to my post. Now you seem to have to find something to put me down because you didn't read my post clearly. If I wanted to use Moveable Type I would of, however, that's not what I was looking for.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Boy this thread turned catty fast...easy girls. BLOGS are a wast of space on the internet anyway. Ever do a Google for "FREE BLOG script"?
http://www.ferretfusion.com/
http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/phpblog.html
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Blog/more2.html

Probably hundreds more.


----------



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, I did a search on Google, as well as many other search engines, script sites, etc. What I am looking for is a FREE script that will allow me to give users on my site free Blog hosting. Those links you supplied just basically have blog software for a single user and the last one is not free. Thanks for the help though, I found a decent one on my own.


----------



## septemberq (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello
I am also looking for a blog Hosting Script.
What did you find?
Thank you very much


----------

